# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Omnivit

## dotito

Weet er soms iemand of je van vitamines in algemeen en voedingssupplementen voor haar en nagels aankomt?

Neem al een tijdje omnivit en vroeg mij eens af of je daar van aan kwam?

----------

